# Telnet hangs after 60s inactivity



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

This is very annoying since I need to login to telnet all over again after doing some other stuff with my laptop. I checked that telnet kicks out after 60seconds. I have tried everything...regedit tcp/ip parameters KeepAliveTime and KeepAliveInterval or even turned off the idle timeout

C:\WINNT\system32>tlntadmn


The following are the settings on localhost

Alt Key Mapped to 'CTRL+A' : YES
Idle session timeout : Not On <---turned off
Max connections : 2
Telnet port : 23
Max failed login attempts : 3
End tasks on disconnect : YES
Mode of Operation : Console
Authentication Mechanism : NTLM, Password
Default Domain : 2THL00408
State : Stopped


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect this depends on what is on the other end. The Telnet server can have a timed disconnect that you can't control from your end.


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

Well...all devices I'm connecting to are in my home network, like NAS, Linux based satellite receiver, my router. And everything is normal with other laptop. Only this laptop has the problem. 

But the thing is that I noticed this just recently...it used to work normally. So can some automatic update cause this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not aware of any update that would do this. Try downloading *PUTTY* and see if that also times out.


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

It happens with putty as well. In fact all telnet clients acts similar. So it must be some lower level timer. I'm so confused with this. I just can't figure out what causes this timeout.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like the Telnet server. :smile:


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

Anything I can check to verify the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try from a totally different network to access the same server.


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

It has to be something to do with this laptop. All other laptops are working okay...I tried to login same service from totally different network, I tried to login also to different server...with same results. If I leave telnet intact for 60s, the service is frozen and I need to open it again. 

It not really a big deal but still very annoying.


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

Problem solved.

I played around with msconfig by disabling number of startup items and services, leaving only necessary left. Telnet started to work normally. But I still don't know which one has this affect. I could go all through one by one...but so far this is enough


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's as odd as it can be. I can't even imagine what service was doing that. :smile:


----------



## mzypt (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah...never happened before, not even heard of similar case. If I have some extra time, I'll put some effort to investigate more


----------



## smoken (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish a fix had been added to this case. I have the same issue with my Win 7 Sp1. My XP laptop has no issues on the same network. I have also tried putty, procomm and just plain telnet with command line.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi smoken....please create your own Thread if you need to be assisted. This is an Ancient Thread and it is time to Close now.


smoken said:


> I wish a fix had been added to this case. I have the same issue with my Win 7 Sp1. My XP laptop has no issues on the same network. I have also tried putty, procomm and just plain telnet with command line.


----------

